# important lesson



## apoc444 (Jan 28, 2013)

I learned a important lesson today,NEVER put a unsoldered track joint 1 foot into a tunnel lol that can come back to bite you


----------



## spoil9 (Dec 24, 2008)

A great reminder to us all.

And for those that may not know how to, here's a video from MR about soldering track and feeder wires. Every one has their own special technique, but I like the short segment in this video. Skip to 2:25 in the video if you only want to soldering info.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Doh!....:laugh::thumbsup:


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

I've had my share of learning moments too! I think it's a prerequisite!


----------

